# Vinyl to Tees... I just dont get it..



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok... well.. I received some 4 yards of sample vinyl... 
All spectra.. Spectra Cut, Spectra Cut II, Spectra Cut Plus, and Spectra EZ Weed...

I understand how to make vinyl stickers.. It's easy.. Create your "words/pic" , send to plotter .. cut.. weed.. Mask.. then apply... 

However, I am completely lost doing the vinyl to tees, and could really use some help. I just don't see how it stays together... After cutting, weeding, is each letter applied alone, then press??... Is there a special "masking" tape to be used.. I know we have some type of tape that is semi clear, unlike the regular masking tape for the vinyl stickers... I am just at a loss as how to start, and dont want to melt anything to the heat press =)

If anyone can point me in the right direction.. with some directions - it would be greatly appreciated!

Ambrelee
Taylor Tees


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

for t-shirt deco materials like vinyl, 
you cut the graphic in mirror image. 
You weed/remove what you dont want and leave what you want to print on the shirt on the plastic vinyl carrier sheet. 
Than you position the the transfers with the vinyl facing down and the carrier sheet facing up on the shirt, 
press it than remove/peel off the carrier sheet. 

Ask away if i made it sound complicated.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

so.. your saying there is actually 2 layers.. similar to regular vinyl.. ?? I just have been peeling and peeling away at the corners.. and cannot see that there is 2 layers.. I guess If you say that is true.. then I will just try to cut it.. By chance do you know how thick the spectra products are so I know how to adust my cutter blade??... Mirror.. mirror.. gotcha on that part.. =) And the other layer that wont be weeded.. can go in the heat press.. yes?

Thank you Lucy!!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

STOP!

Check to see if the material you have is for printing on t-shirts.
The vinyl should be on a carrier. You should be able to peel off the vinyl off the carrier. If you cant its NOT t-shirt vinyl.

Dont try it until you know for sure.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, it is the vinyl sample kit for tees from imprintables..


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, it should be fine.

the blade cut force setting should be on the vinyl instructions for most cutter types.
with flex material i use there is no need to protect the carrier from the press direct heat. But as a safe measure place a teflen sheet between the carrier/transfer and the hot plate.
Than press it according to the instructions and thats it.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Amberlee, don't forget to mirror your image before cutting it as I have wasted my share of vinyl by rushing to get something done and forgetting to mirror before I cut. Just a quick reminder. Also once you get it figured out you will love it for small one and two color orders. 

I also have to contact Josh to get some samples of the Spectra as I have been using Thermoflex plus and Gorllia grip II. I like them both but from what I am hearing on the boards alot of ya like the Spectra and they do have some great colors especially the megatallic I believe that's what it's called.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Ambrelee are ok ?  

Im begining to worrie, the last I heard you were off to cut and weed vinyl. 

You will need to play around with it yourself a little.
You will see that its very simple once you go thru it a few times.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL Yes .. I'm ok =) However.. I didnt get to cut... =( Time for a new computer.. ARGH.. because that computer is about to get thrown out the window! I had everything the right size.. mirrored.. .. annnnd hit "cut/plot".... and.. tada... it turns off on me... Soo.. I get over the fustration.. and anger... and return it on.. it gets to windows.. i'm waiting to open the program.. annnnd.. it turns off again.. we have no clue why.. or how to fix it.. and it doesnt ever do it on a certain time frame.. its just whenver it wants.. sooo I have a feeling i'm going to get a new one tomorrow.. because now i'm mad .. lol.. alls I wanted to do was make a vinyl tee this evening = / argh.. heheh but YES!! I'm ok =) hehe I didnt get all wrapped up in the vinyl and not make it back!! LOL =)

Am


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Do you have any questions about cutting spectra? That's what I use. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Well.. I didnt get to cut any tonight.. because of my highlighted problem above with the computer.. and the cutter isn't connected downstairs.. = / so I can't do it on this one.. 

buuut =) I will be cutting in the morning after I buy a new computer if I can coax my hubby into getting one.. LOL.. 

My main question.. I know when cutting sticker vinyl.. I adjusted the cutter.. as to how thick the specific vinyl was.. then added .5 .. I looked on the vinyl.. on the instructions... on their web page.. and I cannot find anything about that.. I was just going to cut and play with it until I figured it out.. but if you happen to know how thick.. or how I should adjust the blade.. =) Feel free to help with any knowledge =) 

This will be my first vinyl tee ever.. once I can get the computer to work properly...

Am


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a Roland, we set the down force of the blade on the control panel. Sounds like you do yours a little different. 

Look at the vinyl, one side is very shinny, that is the mylar backing. It will be on the bottom when you cut. The other side is dull, that is the glue side that is up when you cut and will be down when you press. (you can take a sharp knive and slice a corner on the dull side, then pick the corner off exposing the backing)

I would start with a lighter setting than you used for outdoor vinyl. Load the material and do a very small test cut. Roland has a button that cuts a square inside of a circle about the size of a quarter. After cutting the test, you pick it with a weeder to see if it was deep enough to seperate but not deep enough to score the mylar backing on the bottom. 
After a few test cuts you should have it dialed in. It is better to start the test light and increase the pressure, you don't want the knife to cut all the way through and score your cutter base.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok =) heheh I will try all of that, I am waiting for "tutorial" disks .. on my machine.. since I wasn't sent a manual or instructions.. they are "fresh out" of the disks.. so I am still waiting =) Hopefully they will be here soon... Until then.. I practice practice practice.. and make a mess and have fun =)

I actually open a little... latch if you will.. and pull out a small tool that the blade sits in.. and it has numbers on it, and you twist.. and it adjusts.. In the manual I printed that I found online, it says to adjust ... I believe it's .5 less.. than the actual vinyl.. or bigger.. I can't remember.. LOL I have to look at the book every time to make sure.. I just need to make a little note card, and tack it to the wall =) Another thing to add to my todo list for tomorrow =) I'm in relaxation mode right now.. the monster finally went to sleep and i'm enjoying the peace and quiet.. =) Just ate a tasty salad and sitting here reading the forums to see what else I can try =)


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Let me know if you need anything else. Enjoy your peace.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I got my samples from Imprintables and I am loving the stuff I am playing with. I woke up with a new idea for a website and being able to put together my own design and host I had this idea for all the clip art I have been collecting and actually put a new website up today. You can check it out if you wish but I am not asking for a critique.. unless it is good one.. blackdragontees.com every design will be vinyl cut. LOu


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

I LIKE IT! 



badalou said:


> I got my samples from Imprintables and I am loving the stuff I am playing with. I woke up with a new idea for a website and being able to put together my own design and host I had this idea for all the clip art I have been collecting and actually put a new website up today. You can check it out if you wish but I am not asking for a critique.. unless it is good one.. blackdragontees.com every design will be vinyl cut. LOu


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Lou, I like it looks good let us know how it works for ya.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I screwed up.. yep I can do that.. I am going to just offer 2 color tees, black and white. That way I will put a white design on a black shirt and a black design on awhite shirt. Still working on it. Also make life a little easier.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

John S said:


> Let me know if you need anything else. Enjoy your peace.


Ok.. well.. I've tried a "test cut".... and.. I've adjusted the blade all the way to 0.. I started at what the regular sticker vinyl was.. then kept adjusting down .5 mm... all the way to 0.. retrying the test cut every time.. and still.. it's not cutting the vinyl at all.. no marks .. nadda.. zip .. zilch.. (always wanted to say that..just wish it wasn't about this =)) 

Any ideas?? If I can't figure it out by the AM, I will put a call into tech support.. they usually take 2-3 days to respond, so I'm hoping I can figure it out on my own... 

Am


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> Ok.. well.. I've tried a "test cut".... and.. I've adjusted the blade all the way to 0.. I started at what the regular sticker vinyl was.. then kept adjusting down .5 mm... all the way to 0.. retrying the test cut every time.. and still.. it's not cutting the vinyl at all.. no marks .. nadda.. zip .. zilch.. (always wanted to say that..just wish it wasn't about this =))
> 
> Any ideas?? If I can't figure it out by the AM, I will put a call into tech support.. they usually take 2-3 days to respond, so I'm hoping I can figure it out on my own...
> 
> Am


hang in there, it can be fraustrating.

when it is cutting and you look at it closely, is the blade touching the vinyl ?

did you feed the roll the right side up ? it should be the vinyl side up. 

are you using the proper blade ?

sorry, stupid questions but might as well start from scratch.

let me know.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

> Ok.. well.. I've tried a "test cut".... and.. I've adjusted the blade all the way to 0.. I started at what the regular sticker vinyl was.. then kept adjusting down .5 mm... all the way to 0.. retrying the test cut every time.. and still.. it's not cutting the vinyl at all.. no marks .. nadda.. zip .. zilch.. (always wanted to say that..just wish it wasn't about this =))
> 
> Any ideas?? If I can't figure it out by the AM, I will put a call into tech support.. they usually take 2-3 days to respond, so I'm hoping I can figure it out on my own


If it's not cutting did you try to going the other way with your pressure. I have adjusted my Graphtec so I can cut most Vinyl and t-shirt vinyl with out adjusting the pressure. If you were cutting regular vinyl before then I would start at that setting and decide which way to go from there(More or Less Downforce). Good luck


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> hang in there, it can be fraustrating.
> 
> when it is cutting and you look at it closely, is the blade touching the vinyl ?
> 
> ...


It does not look like the blade is hitting it.. 

The roll is the correct way...

Proper blade.. ?? Now ya lost me.. hehe So you change the blade for different vinyls??... I don't remember it coming with other blades at all.. and they knew I would be using it for both, as I bought both kinds.. and explained exactly what I would be doing with the cutter... 

hmm.. I'm off to see if I can find other blades upstairs, maybe I missed them.. be back in a few =)

Thanks for the help Lucy!! Do people call you Luc?? Just asking =)


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

cookster said:


> If it's not cutting did you try to going the other way with your pressure. I have adjusted my Graphtec so I can cut most Vinyl and t-shirt vinyl with out adjusting the pressure. If you were cutting regular vinyl before then I would start at that setting and decide which way to go from there(More or Less Downforce). Good luck


Honestly.. I have no clue how to adjust the downforce.. and the manual doesnt say anything about it.. 

I didnt receive any training what so ever on the cutter.. and I had to find the manual myself online..


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Amberlee, I have cut Thermoflex, Gorilla Grip II, Ref-Lite which is Reflective vinyl for t-shirts, Oracol, and Avery all with the same blade 45deg. I would start with making sure your blade has enough downforce and is protruding out about a 32nd beyond the holder. I would say that if you have already cut regular vinyl it is just a matter of downforce adjustment.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

What kind of plotter are you using?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> It does not look like the blade is hitting it..


thats the problem I bet.

Ok, get it ready to cut.
Than adjust the blade (there has to be a knob or a digital meter or something) so that the blade is touching the vinyl. Than start the cut.

btw. most cutters have a test setting that just cuts a very small square or something. Does yours have it ? 

Anyway, try to adjust the blade and the down force. That is the problem Im pretty sure.


woops: sorry Bob, im a slow poster.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

cookster said:


> What kind of plotter are you using?


It is from signwarehouse - The Enduracut Plus


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> thats the problem I bet.
> 
> Ok, get it ready to cut.
> Than adjust the blade (there has to be a knob or a digital meter or something) so that the blade is touching the vinyl. Than start the cut.
> ...


Thats exactly what I did is adjust the blade...

The downforce.. I have no clue how to adjust.. the only thing I had to do with my different types of sticker vinyl - Is look up the mm - It was 2mm so I adjusted my blade to the 2.1mm setting and it worked.. the other was 2.5.. so I adjusted it to 2.6mm... 

I checked the manual it does not tell me how to adjust the downforce.. but does say the cutter has.. up to 250g of cutting force... ??


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> I checked the manual it does not tell me how to adjust the downforce.. but does say the cutter has.. up to 250g of cutting force... ??


I think that is where you need to find a button or something to adjust the Force. 
On our cutters they vary 160g... 200g etc... I have never used a cutter that did not have a Force adjt. button somewhere, have a closer look at the machine or software or something. 

Sorry, I dont know that cutter at all, we use custom made ones from China. Serious  .... when we first got them the Manuals and software were in Chinese, ha!!! but we had Chinese/English translator to help us.

I wish I could be of more help.  .... may be Josh will know.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks guys! I'll check it out again in the morning - and probably end up calling tech support if I can't figure it out - I've looked everywhere and dont see anything that would be what your talking about! 

I appreciate all the help! =)


----------



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow Lou, You can do all that will vinyl? I will definitely be getting a cutter for myself. The tees look great...and the model isn't bad either!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> Thanks guys! I'll check it out again in the morning - and probably end up calling tech support if I can't figure it out - I've looked everywhere and dont see anything that would be what your talking about!
> 
> I appreciate all the help! =)


Do you have a little digital keypad on your cutter with a lcd screen? 

On the Roland you have an enter button you push and in the display it reads Plotter Setup....ON, Off. You press ON and it highlights. You then rotate a knob on the control panel through the various plotter set up functions. Rotate to downforce and highlight it with the enter button. Rotate to 110 for a Roland and hit enter....your downforce is now bracketed in the display and set. Rotate the knob back to setup and highlite off. The setting is now set and you are off and cutting.

Yeah...I know that confusing as hell but once you figure it out, changing on the fly is simple.

My regular vinyl settings for Roland are 70-80 and heatpress vinyl is 110.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Having tried several samples from Imprintables I have made note of the different blade depths I need for each type of vinyl. The Super suede is really thick so I found I need more depth. My JSI cutter has a digital read for cutting depth. I always do a test cut first. "and the model isn't bad either!" See the minute I post a real picture of me all the woman go gaga.. that's why my wife would not let me post my real picture here.. I used one of some old guy down the block.. I wish..


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Well.. I have a call into tech support - so hopefully we'll get everything worked out today =) I'm excited to cut cut cut =)

I know once they tell me HOW to change the downforce etc.. I will be able to adjust and get it working.. it's just the simple fact.. I have no clue how to do that at this point =)

I'm like Lou though, I keep taking notes, and I have them hanging up near my machine =)


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> Well.. I have a call into tech support - so hopefully we'll get everything worked out today =) I'm excited to cut cut cut =)
> 
> I know once they tell me HOW to change the downforce etc.. I will be able to adjust and get it working.. it's just the simple fact.. I have no clue how to do that at this point =)
> 
> I'm like Lou though, I keep taking notes, and I have them hanging up near my machine =)


I am totally amazed you received zero install instructions, function instructions or a quick start guide at the very least. My Roland info came on a CD.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I am totally amazed you received zero install instructions, function instructions or a quick start guide at the very least. My Roland info came on a CD.


Tell me about it... So far I am not impressed to say the least with their less than stellar customer support etc.. While they have fixed every issue such as setting it up.. and getting it to actually cut/plot... It took me more than 3 weeks to get it set up.. not to mention issues with the cutter after that.. Now that it's working again.. 

I did get a DVD - on how to do vinyl application.. the video was strictly on weeding, and masking and installing vinyl stickers.. thats it.. It had nothing to do with the cutter... absolutely nothing.. 

I had the call in first thing this morning... still no call back.. Worse part.. i'm starving and want to go get lunch or groceries.. and I know if I leave they will call.. and I wont be at the cutter.. so.. here I am stuck waiting =)


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> Tell me about it... So far I am not impressed to say the least with their less than stellar customer support etc.. While they have fixed every issue such as setting it up.. and getting it to actually cut/plot... It took me more than 3 weeks to get it set up.. not to mention issues with the cutter after that.. Now that it's working again..
> 
> I did get a DVD - on how to do vinyl application.. the video was strictly on weeding, and masking and installing vinyl stickers.. thats it.. It had nothing to do with the cutter... absolutely nothing..
> 
> I had the call in first thing this morning... still no call back.. Worse part.. i'm starving and want to go get lunch or groceries.. and I know if I leave they will call.. and I wont be at the cutter.. so.. here I am stuck waiting =)


If this is Signwarehouse you need to go get on the phone right now and get someone with some answers. Three weeks or more is a lifetime in business with zero production especially at Christmas time. I know they talk about customer service and you have had all kinds of problems not to mention a faulty machine...so show me the service! Go call these folks now!!!!!


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Well not too long ago, as i was informed by Printchic, singsupplystore is no more. Well no more in the sense of what they were. Copied from the _Help_ page
SIGNSUPPLYSTORE.COM HAS CLOSED FOREVER IN THE FORM THAT IT WAS. THERE WILL BE SOME ACTIVITY, ON A SMALLER LEVEL, LATER, FROM THE SAME OWNER AND KNOWLEDGEABLE PERSON. THIS WILL BE MOSTLY IN THE FORM OF EQUIPMENT AND SUPPORT.

ALL SUPPLY ORDERS THAT HAVE BEEN MARKED SHIPPED HAVE SHIPPED COMPLETE. SOME WERE UPGRADED AT NO CHARGE FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE - IE HIGH PERFORMANCE SHIPPED FOR INTERMEDIATE ORDERS. ANY THAT HAVE NOT, HAVE BEEN CANCELLED AND/OR YOUR CREDIT CARD HAS NOT BEEN BILLED. ALL PREVIOUS OBLIGATIONS WILL BE HONORED AND RECTIFIED. EMAIL [email protected] FOR ANY QUESTIONS.

-THANK YOU SIGNSUPPLYSTORE.COM IT DEPT.

Kind of sad in a way. I recieved some damn good deals and really good service from these folks. It is my understanding that any equipment purchased from them will still recieve some level of support from them. Calls are a little hard to get answered right now so....


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

hammered said:


> Well not too long ago, as i was informed by Printchic, singsupplystore is no more. Well no more in the sense of what they were. Copied from the _Help_ page
> SIGNSUPPLYSTORE.COM HAS CLOSED FOREVER IN THE FORM THAT IT WAS. THERE WILL BE SOME ACTIVITY, ON A SMALLER LEVEL, LATER, FROM THE SAME OWNER AND KNOWLEDGEABLE PERSON. THIS WILL BE MOSTLY IN THE FORM OF EQUIPMENT AND SUPPORT.
> 
> ALL SUPPLY ORDERS THAT HAVE BEEN MARKED SHIPPED HAVE SHIPPED COMPLETE. SOME WERE UPGRADED AT NO CHARGE FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE - IE HIGH PERFORMANCE SHIPPED FOR INTERMEDIATE ORDERS. ANY THAT HAVE NOT, HAVE BEEN CANCELLED AND/OR YOUR CREDIT CARD HAS NOT BEEN BILLED. ALL PREVIOUS OBLIGATIONS WILL BE HONORED AND RECTIFIED. EMAIL [email protected] FOR ANY QUESTIONS.
> ...


I think she is talking about Signwarehouse based out of Dallas Tx.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> If this is Signwarehouse you need to go get on the phone right now and get someone with some answers. Three weeks or more is a lifetime in business with zero production especially at Christmas time. I know they talk about customer service and you have had all kinds of problems not to mention a faulty machine...so show me the service! Go call these folks now!!!!!


 
I finally got in touch with someone.. he was at first not helpful at all.. telling me to "open the latch around the blade, then close it, that will drop the blade and fix the problem"... and he tried to get off the phone.. I told him... that I did the test cut again and told him its STILL not even marking the vinyl at all... He acted like I was taking up his time.. which really irritated me, I asked him if there was some type of book/video on training on the machine since it's still not working and he told me no.. sighed.. then proceeded to ask me to open the cut program, and we adjusted the downforce, and tada.. it actually cut during the test cut.. 

So at least now I know where to go to TRY to adjust it for future reference.. 


Sooo WOOHOO! Finally I've cut a piece of vinyl for tees.. I weeded it.. and a couple of letters or parts of letters/dashes came off - I am warming up the heat press now, but am worried that the letters that aren't somewhat attached to the clear film will not stay there when I flip it onto the tee... 

I am going to try to cut another one in a few minutes with bigger blockier type of font, and maybe that will help..

I just want to say thank you to all those that have helped me and offered advice through this process.. you are much more help than the company.. and I appreciate it a lot!

I'll post a pic if I can get it pressed correctly =)

Ambrelee


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

One more question before I do this.. the instructions for the Spectra Cut, says 1.. preheat.. 2.. apply to substrate 6-8 seconds at 330, using light pressure...3. After garment is completely cooled.. remove mylar backing.. peel cold..4.. Cover with a teflon sheet heat press for an additional 3-5 seconds at temp and pressure listed above.. Peel hot..


Does this mean it is required to be pressed 2 times?? If so.. can I use something other than a teflon sheet.. as I don't have one.. Parchment paper maybe??... ?

Thanks guys!

Ambrelee


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

TaylorTees said:


> One more question before I do this.. the instructions for the Spectra Cut, says 1.. preheat.. 2.. apply to substrate 6-8 seconds at 330, using light pressure...3. After garment is completely cooled.. remove mylar backing.. peel cold..4.. Cover with a teflon sheet heat press for an additional 3-5 seconds at temp and pressure listed above.. Peel hot..
> 
> 
> Does this mean it is required to be pressed 2 times?? If so.. can I use something other than a teflon sheet.. as I don't have one.. Parchment paper maybe??... ?
> ...


Plain paper will work fine for covering on the separate application, or you can just reuse the mylar backing that you peeled off from the first hit.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> I finally got in touch with someone.. he was at first not helpful at all.. telling me to "open the latch around the blade, then close it, that will drop the blade and fix the problem"... and he tried to get off the phone.. I told him... that I did the test cut again and told him its STILL not even marking the vinyl at all... He acted like I was taking up his time.. which really irritated me, I asked him if there was some type of book/video on training on the machine since it's still not working and he told me no.. sighed.. then proceeded to ask me to open the cut program, and we adjusted the downforce, and tada.. it actually cut during the test cut..
> 
> So at least now I know where to go to TRY to adjust it for future reference..
> 
> ...


Ambrelee....good for you!!! Now go have some fun with that cutter!!!!


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you Josh for the info on the mylar backing!! 


I am so ready to return the machine.. Now I go back to cut the 2nd piece.. the software will not open the production manager, it keeps timing out, and the one time it does open, it tells me it requires a hardware key which is not installed.... NOTHING has changed since the last time I cut something 20 minutes ago.. I tried pulling the key out, and reinserting it into the usb.. it did nothing.. 

So.. I call the sales person who sold me the machine.. She is in a meeting and all of her calls are forwarded to someone else.. this lady, tells me to go online and use the "Online Chat Tech Support Function" And if I dont get any help to call her back and she will put in a "ticket" for someone else to call me again ... (hours and hours of waiting again.. )... So I use the online chat function.. The person then tells me they are a Vinyl Printer tech, and not a cutter tech.. and there isnt one available so what is my problem.. I tell them.. he tells me he will put in a ticket for someone to call me, then disconnects on me... 

I have never been more irritated in my life. .. .. ..

I am so fustrated... Thanks for letting me vent.. 

Ambrelee


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> Thank you Josh for the info on the mylar backing!!
> 
> 
> I am so ready to return the machine.. Now I go back to cut the 2nd piece.. the software will not open the production manager, it keeps timing out, and the one time it does open, it tells me it requires a hardware key which is not installed.... NOTHING has changed since the last time I cut something 20 minutes ago.. I tried pulling the key out, and reinserting it into the usb.. it did nothing..
> ...


Turn off the computer, turn off the cutter, turn off the lights.....walk outside look to the sky and simply say thank you.

Walk back in the house and try again.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Amberlee, I found this link to your plotter that has a PDF file of the instruction booklet. Take a look at it and maybe this will help you. Also did you check the depth of the balde, the depth can be adjusted by rotating the ring at the top of the blade holder. You will see it in the PDF file when you read it. Let me know if this will help.

http://www.signwarehouse.com/support/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=65


----------

